# Favorite Ghaunt's Ghosts Novel



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

..and why?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sabbat Martyr. Everyone whose read it knows why. Most heartbreaking moment of the series, but that in itself makes the book that much better.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

*Necropolis*: Maybe only _Know No Fear_ have I been able to so perfectly envision mass destruction and loss before. The attack on Vervunhive was so beautifully depicted, I felt like I was literally there witnessing the destruction of a Hive city. I have served in the military and for two years I served with an artillery unit, and yet somehow through a description in a book... I was physically brought back to that feeling of artillery ordinance detonating and the reverberations of the shockwaves through the air as it hits your body.


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

First and only. quiete vivid depictions of the hyrkans and and a look see into commissars and part of their upbringing, plus the stupendous duel between gaunt and Uncle Dercius with the best depiction of chainsword combat out of all the books i have read.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

Necropolis was my first Gaunt book (and my second ever 40k one) so it's got a special place for me. Plus I felt that it captured the siege very well, it gave me a Stalingrad vibe.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

But they are all so good. I will have to go and read them all again and i will get back to you with an answer.


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

Since I have to choose one, it has to be Sabbat Martyr, everything about it is as close to perfect I've ever come across from a 40k book, but really all the books from The Saint omnibus are generally fantastic


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

It has to be necropolis for me as it's got a bit of everything action,humanity, politics all leading to a great ending.
As for the saint series I'm not sold on it.
My second best would be only in death as it gritty and show the futility of war.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

I went with _Traitor General_. That novel was incredible. 

Tough call between _Necropolis_, _Traitor General_, and _Blood Pact_, though. The former two are almost universally considered among the best in the series, sure, but something about _Blood Pact_ really rang my bells. I think it was all the "domestic 40K" on show that Dan does so well, and that I love reading so much.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Sabbat Martyr was the best - it has everything that we want from W40K - it has void warfare, ground battles - different and interesting enemies; Saint and great loss. The book is awesome. On the second place - Salvation Reach, its very delightful read (and great loss again - wonna cry) - but only 3 things get it tome on the second place - demon ships (flying lightnings from the bow:laugh:; ram vs several hundreds loxatl :laugh: and the mystery of plot - still doesnt get what Mabbon wants:read


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

I went with Only in Death. The battle and the creepiness was just so intense for me. So many little nuances going on at once. Also, loved the journal of V.H. And Finally, the reveal at the end (with one of our most loveable characters) and the "help" he was providing, had me tearing up like crazy.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Necropolis.

The sheer scale of the fighting and the violence involved. And let's face it, "nobody wants to get caught up in a hive-war".... :so_happy:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Originally my answer would have either been Blood Pact or Necropolis, the first for being very reminiscint of some of Abnetts work with Eisenhorn or Ravenor. And the second because..well everybody else is doing a rather good job of saying why that one is good.

But when I really think about it, _The Guns of Tanith_ is perhaps my favorite of the series. When I think of this book, I think of what I consider the most important lesson of the series: no one, not even the main cast, is immune to death.

However to me its more than just that scene, its also the fact that Gaunt has to re-earn the respect of those fighting under his command. He is forced to accept that though he is commanding one regiment, the way he treats some of them (and how they act with each other) is creating division.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah Guns of Tanith give us a moment to cry =) How i long for Warmaster now - i really hope that it would be Sabbat Martyr part 2 - with awesome void warfare pointed on Tormaggedon, great land battle with Sons of Sek and some new losses to fret upon =)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a real hard time thinking of which one I like the most... All (Ok, Ghostmaker is iffy..) of them have been amazing, and really, the one I am reading at the moment is always the best one. 

But if I really, REALLY had to choose one from the top of my head it would be _Traitor General_, because it really was GRIM DARK (unlike a lot of the stuff published by BL). Now, ask me again when I am rereading the series and I will give you 13 contra dictionary answers during the course of it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking back on it now. Even though Sabbat Martyr is my favourite for a particular loss, _Guns of Tanith, Traitor General_ and _Necropolis_ are all up there as well. For proving not even the favorites are safe, for a brilliant break from the normal set up and just concentrating on a small hardcore team and for the awesomeness of a hive war respectively.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd probably have to go with The Guns of Tanith for several reasons:

1) It has both small unit tactics and larger battles
2) It features the Blood Pact for the first time.
3) It introduces the Phantine (who are then in Double Eagle)
4) This is the first book we experience the loss of a major character but the way Abnett plays with who it is is great.
5) The ending... soooooo badass.
6) We see Milo becoming more of a man and the introduction of the female snipers.
7) Cuu begins his evil little journey.
8) This is the first time we begin to see what a "functioning" chaos occupation looks like. Obviously Traitor General and The Armor of Contempt then really do it but this is the first time its done in BL fiction at all think.

Yea Guns of Tanith it is, if I ever want to read a GG book but don't have time to read them all, this is the one I read. Think I've read it about 5 times.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I feel like _Ghostmaker_ was simply a product of its time, so I can't mark those iffy moments against it.

This may earn the ire of certain members, but I've only read the first three novels. I think choosing _Necropolis_ would be unfair with only two books as competition.


----------

